# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε cockatiel

## zoi

ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΟ COCKATIEL ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΥΚΙΕΣ ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗΣ...ΕΨΑΞΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ,ΕΒΑΛΑ ΑΦΙΣΕΣ,ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΦΙΛΟΖΩΙΚΕΣ...ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΔΕ ΧΕΡΩ!!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΜΕΝΗ!!  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Ζωη εχτες ημουν στις Συκιες στο σπιτι μιας φιλης απο το φορουμ μαζι με τη Μαρλεν([user:f86rxa8n]marlene[/user:f86rxa8n])...
Σαν κοκατιλοπληκτες θα ειχαμε παρατηρησει κατι αν υπηρχε!Ουτε ειδαμε κανενα κοκατιλ στη διαδρομη, ουτε κ αφισες ομως!  ::  
Πηγαινε στα πετ σοπ της περιοχης να ρωτησεις μηπως κανεις το βρηκε καποιος!Βαλε κ εδω μια καθαρη φωτογραφια του, μηπως κ το δει καποιος απο εμας που μενουμε κοντα!
Πες μας οτι πληροφορια σκεφτεσαι οτι μπορει να βοηθησει, το ονομα του, αν ειναι ημερο, οτι νομιζεις εσυ!
Σου ευχομαι καλη τυχη!  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βάλε το κλουβί στο μπαλκόνι με τροφή και νερό.Μπορεί να το δει και να επιστρέψει.Μην απελπίζεσαι ακόμα.

----------


## zoi

Συκιές πού ήσουν; Εγώ μένω σύνορα με Νεάπολη, κοντά στον μαύρο γάτο, λίγο πιο ψηλά... γύρω-γύρω στη γειτονιά έβαλα αφίσσες... και μένω 4ο όροφο, νομίζω δεν θα μπορέσει να πάρει κλίση το αστέρι μου προς τα πάνω, αν είναι κάτω. ΚΑΙ ΔΡΑΣΑΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ, ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΕ!!! Κάθε μέρα νομίζω τον ακούω. Τον λένε Πανίκα, είναι πολύ ήρεμος, είναι καταπληκτικός, όλο κόλπα έκανε κάθε φορά που μπαίναμε στο σπίτι, τσίριζε απο χαρά (όπως ένα σκυλί!)! Θα τρελαθώ!!!!!  :sad: 
ΕΒΑΛΑ ΦΩΤΟ

----------


## vicky_ath

Αν το πιστεψεις οτι ακριβως εκει ημουν....  :eek:   :eek:  
Μακαρι να βρεθει!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ζωή σε παρακαλώ να γράφεις Ελληνικά.Ευχαριστώ.
Εύχομαι να βρεθεί σύντομα το πουλάκι σου.

----------


## zoi

οκ θα γραφω ελληνικα...τι να κανω αλλο ρε παιδια????Φοβαμαι μηπως το βρηκε καποιος και δεν το επιστρεφει   ::  ...εχουμε κοσμο εδω μεσα απο συκιες?  ::  Βεβαια καλυτερα καποιος να το φροντιζει παρα να ειναι μονος του...  ::

----------


## zoi

Πως και δεν ειδες αφισες ρε γμτ??Πχ στον Μασουτη ρηγα φερραιου εβαλα!!

----------


## vagelis76

Έχει ψαλιδισμένα φτερά?Πώς την έσκασε?
Ενημέρωσε ξανά και ξανά τη περιοχή με κάθε τρόπο και αν έχει κοντά κάποιο πάρκο΄με δέντρα βάλε και εκεί αφίσες...
Και σε όλα τα τριγύρω πετ σοπ
Ξύπνα αυριο νωρίς την ώρα που χαράζει και έχει ηρεμία στη περιοχή και ψάξε,ίσως κάτι ακούσεις.
Εύχομαι να έχουμε καλά νέα...

----------


## zoi

Τελευταία ειχε αρχισει να πεταει πιο εντονα ειχαμε παρατηρησει ,κ ηταν να τα κοψουμε αλλα δε προλαβαμε(η αληθεια ειναι οτι εγω δεν πολυηθελα μηπως και στεναχωριοταν)...Το πρωι δουλευουμε κ δε μπορουμε δυστυχως!!Το σ/κ μπορω να ψαξω πρωι...

----------


## vagelis76

Το Σ/Κ είναι λίγο μακριά δυστυχώς  ::   ::  
Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η κάθε στιγμή είναι πολύτιμη και θέλει αξιοποίηση.Είναι το μοναδικό πουλί στη συντροφιά σου ή έχεις και άλλο?Αν ναι βγάλε στο μπαλκόνι το 2ο μήπως και βοηθήσει με τυχόν καλέσματα.

----------


## zoi

Εχω κ αλλο πουλακι θηλυκο ιδιο..αλλα αυτη δυστυχως ειναι πολυ ησυχη...  ::  Δε ξερω τι κανει  αμφιβαλλω αν κελαιδαει καθολου παντως καθημερινα το κλουβι το αφηνουμε εξω(εκτος νυχτας)...Αντε να δουμε τι να πω??Θα ξαναβαλω αφισες...Εχω και ανοιχτωσια εδω στο σπιτι γμτ!!Που να πηγε?Ουτε φτερα βρηκα να πω μηπως το εφαγε καμμια γατα   ::  ...Τιποτα απλα εξαφανιστηκε....Ευχαριστω ολους παντως για τις απαντησεις σας   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

zoi, βγάζω το πουλάκι στο facebook.
Φοράει δαχτυλίδι; 
Έχει κάποιο άλλο ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό;
Απαντάει στο όνομά του;

----------


## zoi

Δε φοραει δαχτυλιδι δυστυχως!!!!!!!Ειναι πολυ καλος μιμος, ελεγε "μαλακα" και "μερα"(απο καλημερα).βεβαια δεν ακουγόταν τελείως καθαρά αλλα εμεις το ξερούμε.... αν τον βρουμε τον εχουμε αναγνωρίσει με τη μια!!Γιατι μολις μας βλεπει απο τη χαρα του τσιρίζει!!!Δε ξερω αν λογω της κοινωνικότητας του θα συμπεριφερόταν ετσι και σε αλλους γενικα ειναι πολυ ηρεμος πολυ ευκολο πουλακι...στο στομα φιλιομασταν...  ::  Αντε καλη μας επιτυχια εχω στειλει και σε φιλοζωικες τηλ κ φωτο του/στο fb στα group συκεων και νεάπολης εχω γραψει/και θα ξαναπάω σήμερα να βάλω αφισες..Σευχαριστώ παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## zoi

εχω επισυναψει το αρχειο της αφισας...

----------


## zoi

Στο ονομα του σε μας απαντούσε...

----------


## Niva2gr

Ζωή, πάντως έχε έτοιμη μιά απόχη και ένα καλό καταβρεχτήρι. Αν είστε τυχεροί και πλησιάσει το κλουβί, και τον δείτε, μπουγελώστε τον για να βραχούν τα φτερά του και πιάστε τον με την απόχη, ή και με τα χέρια.

----------


## Rania

ζωή χτες τα κορίτσια ήταν σε έμενα . σήμερα το πρωί τα κοκατιλ μου απαντούσαν σε ένα παπαγάλο βγήκα να δω άλλα είμαι ισόγειο και δεν το είδα άλλα το άκουγα αν δεν έχεις δουλειά το πρωί έλα να σου σου δώσω ένα κοκατιλ και να πας στην ταράτσα μήπως  το ακουσει   και γυρίσει είναι το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω το τηλ ************.

*Μπορείς να στείλεις με πμ το τηλέφωνό σου στη Ζωή, για λόγους δικής σου ασφάλειας! Αντιγόνη*

----------


## zoi

ΑΧ ΜΗ ΜΕ ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΕΙΣ!!!ΘΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ!!ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ...ΠΟΥ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ??

----------


## Rania

Είμαι ***************** κοντά στον μύρο γάτο.

_Ράνια σβήνω τη διεύθυνσή σου, όπως και το τηλ σου παραπάνω, για λόγους δικής σου ασφάλειας! Προσωπικά στοιχεία ας ανταλλάσσονται μόνο με πμ, γιατί αν τα διαθέτουμε έτσι ανοιχτά στο ίντερνετ διακινδυνεύουμε να τα εκμεταλλευτεί κάποιος κακοπροαίρετος.
Αντιγόνη_

----------


## vagelis76

*Κορίτσια συγγνώμη που πετάγομαι στη μέση ,αλλά θα παρακαλούσα να μη δίνετε δημόσια στοιχεία σας που μπορεί να κάνει χρήση ο οποιοσδήποτε μπαίνει στο φόρουμ,ακόμα και σαν επισκέπτης.Μιλήστε μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων που η ασφάλεια είναι εξασφαλισμένη.
Ζωή γράφε σε παρακαλώ με μικρά γράμματα,καταλαβαίνω το άγχος και την αγωνία σου,αλλά οι κανόνες είναι κανόνες.
Εύχομαι το καλύτερο!*

----------


## zoi

οκ σορρυ για τα κεφαλαια δεν το ηξερα ειμαι νεο μελος..  :winky:

----------


## Rania

Ευχαριστώ Αντιγόνη αν μπορείς βγάλε και το τηλ...γιατί δεν ξέρω
να κάνω επεξεργασία  ::   ::

----------


## zoi

Ρανι αυριο  δουλευω αυριο δυστυχως ηθελα να σου στειλω κ προσωπικο μην αλλα ακομη δεν εμαθα πως δουλευουν ολα γιατι ειμαι κανουργια....Δε ξερω αν ειδες το μην μου γιαυτο ξαναγραφω..Δουλευω δυστυχως κ ελειψα ηδη μια μερα τη δευτερα...Θα μπορουσες να το κανεις εσυ ???Με αναστατωσες μαυτο που μου ειπες...  ::  Για κοκατιλ σου ακουστηκε σαν τσιριδα η κελαηδησμα?

----------


## Rania

Ζωή ήταν Σίγουρα κοκατιλ  και πιστεύω οτι άκουσε τα κοκατιλ μου και τον τράβηξαν προς τα δω.Αύριο το πρωί  θα κάνω οτι μπορώ.  ::

----------


## zoi

Κοκατιλ ε??  ::  Το δικο μου παντως τσιριζει  κ κελαιδαει εκτος απο τα "κρα" του...Σευχαριστώ εισαι πολυ καλη!!!Αυριο θα σου στειλω μηνυμα κρατησα το τηλ σου και αν ειναι ή να περασω το απογευμα ή Σαββατο πρωι θα συνεννοηθουμε οποτε μπορεις εσυ...Σευχαριστω και παλι...  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Ζωή όσο γίνεται μη χάνεις χρόνο και μην επαναπαύεσαι στο ότι πήγε στης Ράνιας, αν είναι αυτό! Και να πήγε, δε σημαίνει ότι θα μείνει εκεί απαραίτητα, και αύριο το απόγευμα δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι σωστή ώρα  ::  . Το πρωί είναι πιο πιθανό να είναι ενεργητικό το πουλί και να το εντοπίσετε από τη φωνή του...
Σάββατο πια πάει αργά... Προσωπική γνώμη! καλή τύχη εύχομαι

----------


## zoi

Απογοητευση....Προχθες τον ακουσε η Ρανια σπιτι της  κ εχθες που ανεβηκαμε ταρατσα σπιτι μου ...Σημερα τζιφος δεν ακουγεται πουθενα...εχετε γεια βρυσουλες...  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ δεν απελπίζομαι πάντως.Πολλά πουλιά γύρισαν μετά από αρκετές μέρες.  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αφισες...ειναι πολυ πιθανο να το βρει καποιος κοντα...και να απει να παρει τροφη οποτε αφισες σε ολα τα πετ σοπ της περιοχης

----------


## zoi

Κοκατιλ γυρισανε πισω? Αφισες εχω βαλει!!!Δε μπορω η αληθεια ειναι να εγκατελειψω τοσο ευκολα...αλλα που κ που με πιανει απελπισια...Κ αν το βρηκαν και δεν το δινουν? φτου κ απο την αρχη μια αισιοδοξια μια απαισιοδοξια....     ::

----------


## vagelis76

Ζωή ψυχραιμία....καταλαβαίνω τη κατάσταση σου γιατι κάτι παρόμοιο έζησα με το Ζακο του αδερφού μου πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι  ::  Οι αφίσες όμως δούλεψαν και μάλιστα η αφίσα που είχε βάλει σε ένα πετ σοπ ήταν εκείνη που μας έφερε κοντά στο παλικάρι που τον είδε στα καλώδια της ΔΕΗ.Πήγε στο πετ σοπ να πάρει φιστίκια και τροφή για τον δελεάσει να κατέβει και να τον πιάσει και η ενημερωμένη κυρία από το πετ σοπ του έπιασε τη κουβέντα και της αποκάλυψε οτι βλέπει έναν παπαγάλο και θέλει να τον πιάσει.εκείνη τότε του έδειξε την αφίσα και του εξήγησε τη κατάσταση που βρισκόταν ο αδερφός μου και πόσο τον έψαχνε....
Την επόμενη μέρα μας πήρε τηλ και μας το παρέδωσε  ::   ::  

Μη χάνεις το κουράγιο σου και συνέχισε το ψάξιμο,οι καλύτερες ώρες είναι λίγο πριν σουρουπώσει και όταν ξημερώνει.
Εύχομαι το καλύτερο και μπράβο  ::   στη Ράνια για τη βοήθεια!!!!

----------


## zoi

Μονο μπραβο??Καταπληκτικη η κοπελα πραγματικα!!!  ::

----------


## ferrarobios

τελικά βρέθηκε το cockatiel? :/

----------


## lagreco69

> τελικά βρέθηκε το cockatiel? :/


Το θεμα Δημο εχει ανοιχτει στις (29-09-2010)  πριν τρια χρονια περιπου. 

Στο πρωτο post του καθε θεματος αναφερεται η ημερομηνια που εχει ανοιχτει.

----------

